# MILO! my new baby.



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

Omg so i just got my new baby rex dumbo, Milo, like an hour ago. He is gorgeous...a little timid but hes only about 4 weeks old or so, hasnt had much human contact yet, We will get him loving humans in no time. I might actually be back to buy his brother later tonight..i just couldnt decide, im sure ill letcha know if that happens though. lol. here is is!


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

He's adorable!!


----------



## abazoo (Mar 21, 2009)

He's the most adroable cotten ball I've ever seen :-*


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

OMG! I LOVE HIM!!!! Normally I'm not into the rex curly fur, but he really looks like a cotton ball with a head. He's the most adorable little boy.


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

You should have named him over-sized cotton ball LOL!


----------



## ShadowPhoenix (May 27, 2009)

Lmao he really does look like a cotton ball


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

He's so beautiful!!  And he looks like the sweetest little guy! I'm sure he'll love humans in no time!


----------



## NewRatMom (May 3, 2009)

AWWWE!


----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

yeah cute, Buy his brother, always a good idea to have 2 rats.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

He's the cutest rat I've ever seen!!! You must go back for his brother! I know I would!!!


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

lol, well no i didnt end up getting his brother....i guess i forgot to tell you i already have 6 boys at home that hes living with. lol...hes definitiely not alone..check out my other threads on here lol theres plenty of pictures. I decided i wanted to get a couple more rats, there was a little of dumbos that i was waiting on, and i told myself i would get two from the litter, but turns out i absolutely fell in love with a little top eared bugger at the same place and got him instead. Good news is there were only two boys left in the litter after i took Milo, and somebody adopted both of them together. So theres no loners. thanks so much for your response to my baby. Hes beaming. lol


----------



## daZblu (Apr 10, 2009)

LOLOL! He looks like a little sheep! awwwwww so cuute!


----------



## rattie4135luv (Feb 18, 2009)

He is so beautiful! I'm jealous, I'm looking for a female dumbo rex or velveteen and haven't found any near NJ yet!


----------



## Lynngenny (Jun 4, 2009)

Rex and Dumbo, tooooooo cute!


----------

